# The Big What If!



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

I always ask this question at every forum. 
If you were to be stranded on an island or had to fight terrorist or monsters or what ever. What two weapons would you want by your side. One long weapon one small weapon. 
I chose a AK47 and either a P14 Para Ordnance or a Glock 20 10mm.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

My Rock River Arms AR15 and my Kimber Pro CDP II.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Ma deuce, M16/79 :smt033


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

js said:


> My Rock River Arms AR15 and my Kimber Pro CDP II.


I'd take JS' RRA AR too (although I'd prefer my own). :mrgreen:

My XD40 would be at my side.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

AR-15 and my old 1911 .45.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

An AK-47 and a Glock 19. Perhaps USP 9 as the alternate choice for the handgun. 

Ammo probably wouldn't be a problem thataway, since your baddies probably are carrying the same thing. Plus, you've got the low-maintenance weapons that might not get cleaned very often.

If ammo and cleaning aren't a problem, I think I'd opt for the M-1A1 in .308 and a Kimber Warrior.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My P99 and a REAL full auto P90. If I couldn't have that, I'll take my PS90 that I have now :smt023

oh, and lots of loaded mags


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

AK47 and USPt .45 :smt023


----------



## pap1105 (Dec 26, 2006)

B.A.R. sawed off 12 gage pump


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

A mini-gun, mounted on a fully fueled Apache. Oh, and an HK USPc .40


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

P99 and a M4


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> A mini-gun, mounted on a fully fueled Apache. Oh, and an HK USPc .40


The Apache has a 30mm M230 chain gun, carries 16 AGM-114 Hellfire anti-tank missiles and some other goodies. 
That's wayyyy better than a mini gun. :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Hi-cap semi-auto 12 ga. and the G20 mentioned earlier. :smt023


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

my springfield M1A socom 16, and my beretta 92fs


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

My colt commander .45 and my DPMS AR 15.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I would have to go with a Glock 19 and a M1 Carbine or a M4 in 9mm.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

My good old freinds the AR (Bushmaster!!!) and my M9 :smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I think I'd want a Ma deuce, also! And, of course, my Sig P226 would be there.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> The Apache has a 30mm M230 chain gun, carries 16 AGM-114 Hellfire anti-tank missiles and some other goodies.
> That's wayyyy better than a mini gun. :mrgreen:


Never worked on the Apache - wrong brand. But you're probably right. I'll take it in 'that option trim'. Do I get a complimentary license tag surround?


----------



## MAN DOG (Nov 13, 2006)

I with Baldy, I like the way you think.:smt033


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

I'd take a Z-M Weapons L300









And the *HELL GLOCK*


----------

